# AEP - Signs, Signs, Everywhere a Sign...



## JDBassSlayer (Apr 8, 2008)

We headed for the promised land for our biannual trip and were fairly disappointed with the posting of SO many little red signs that read "No Vehicles Past This Point" by the ODNR. At the head of nearly every trail and access path, they had posted these signs to make it difficult to lug float tubes and gear to water. In the past we were able to keep float tubes inflated in the back of our trucks and dump them in a good number of lakes. Now, we will have to pack em in. Ticks were plentiful, bluegill was biting and tasted good. Can't wait for next trip...


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

What gets me is our tax dollars being spent on signs that aren't public property. Why aren't these signs AEP or Consul signs? A lot of this has to do with AEP trying to recover some bond money. If the original signs were ever enforced it wouldn't be such a problem now.


----------



## JDBassSlayer (Apr 8, 2008)

I would have much rather seen the money that was used for those signs invested in restocking. At first, I thought that the signs may have been placed to ease the pressure on those ponds...and they will have that effect. I also thought maybe for liability reasons. Erosion problems? Who knows? But they sure put a damper on things. After 40 years of visiting OP and AEP lands, this is the most restrictive that I have seen. Kind of a bummer...but what is a tuber to do? Does anyone have practical suggestions for packing tubes, waders, pumps, fins and gear?


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

I will try and get the email that my dad received in response to his questions about the signs, just so everyone can see. Wonder if you can get one of those disability permits from AEP?


----------



## maggot (Apr 12, 2008)

JDBassSlayer said:


> We headed for the promised land for our biannual trip and were fairly disappointed with the posting of SO many little red signs that read "No Vehicles Past This Point" by the ODNR. At the head of nearly every trail and access path, they had posted these signs to make it difficult to lug float tubes and gear to water. In the past we were able to keep float tubes inflated in the back of our trucks and dump them in a good number of lakes. Now, we will have to pack em in. Ticks were plentiful, bluegill was biting and tasted good. Can't wait for next trip...


Sign, sign, everywhere a sign.
I would just tuck up my hair up under my hat and call em and ask them why. Put up a sign to keep me out or to keep mother nature in...if god was here he'd tell em to their face..man your some kind of sinner.


----------



## basmuskyanglr (Jul 28, 2008)

My dad and I have been going down there for years and as long as I can recall, vehicles have never been allowed off the roads. The people that have been doing this are the ones that are ruining it for everyone else. Obey the signs. Hike it in and if you can't then go to a pay lake.


----------



## BBANKS (Mar 31, 2008)

JD,

For as long as i can remember WE have obeyed the rules there. You, me, and the rest of our group have always respected the land. 40 years and little red signs is not going to beat us. We just have to get over the fact that we dont have Tom anymore that could take us places that other people would have dreamed of going down there. We will roll up our sleves and tuck our hair up under our hat and just get after it the old fashion way. There are enough other people that go down there and Break the rules that go beyond the little red signs. I am done getting pissed off at the signs and am looking for the summer and fall. We just have to remember that place aint like it was 30 year ago when nobody hardly new about it!


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

Maggot, Great song, loved that one myself as a long hair. Seems as though AEP is getting more restrictive every year.


----------



## basmuskyanglr (Jul 28, 2008)

what would be nice is if the state took over it and it all became public and then the land would not be sold off like it has been. i don't know what we can do about it. if i had a couple million dollarsi'd buy it and leave it open too.


----------



## maggot (Apr 12, 2008)

basmuskyanglr said:


> what would be nice is if the state took over it and it all became public and then the land would not be sold off like it has been. i don't know what we can do about it. if i had a couple million dollarsi'd buy it and leave it open too.


My God!! Heaven forbid the State take it over. Turn this beautiful F R E E campin, fishin, huntin spot into a Salt Fork or Burr Oak with pay to camp, flush toilets and showers.(Cause thats what they would do to it.) If you think things are bad now just let the State get ahold of it and then you'll see more restrictions and signs then you can shake a cheap Zebco rod and reel combo at! The State already plays a big enough roll in the fish and game management here and does not need to have their noses stuck in any further!


----------



## JDBassSlayer (Apr 8, 2008)

Maggot-

I think the comment about the state taking over must have been made sarcastically in jest. Certainly, nobody in their right mind would actually think that would be a good idea. 

By the way, you forgot electric hook ups and paved roads.


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

I'm surprised to see that some think the signs prohibiting vehicles is a bad thing. The more access people are given to drive in, the more trash they leave behind. Most of the roads people drive in on were not supposed to be used by the public anyway. This is a shame to have people bashing a private company that has allowed public use of it's property. How many of you, or the companies you work for, allow people to fish and hunt the ponds and woods on your property. In this time of greed, selfishness and lawsuits we should be thankful it is still open at all.


----------



## Cincikahuna (Apr 14, 2009)

What is AEP and OP?


----------



## maggot (Apr 12, 2008)

Cincikahuna said:


> What is AEP and OP?


AEP= American Electric Power
OP = Ohio Power


----------



## BBANKS (Mar 31, 2008)

Muskarp said:


> I'm surprised to see that some think the signs prohibiting vehicles is a bad thing. The more access people are given to drive in, the more trash they leave behind. Most of the roads people drive in on were not supposed to be used by the public anyway. This is a shame to have people bashing a private company that has allowed public use of it's property. How many of you, or the companies you work for, allow people to fish and hunt the ponds and woods on your property. In this time of greed, selfishness and lawsuits we should be thankful it is still open at all.


The problem is that, the people that did obey the rules and used the land like it was made for are the ones suffering! The ones that go down and trash the place and leave the mess behind are the ones that have made it the way it is now. the people that have use Ohio Power for what it was is the ones that lose. Rules are rules and change is change! We will deal with it the way it is and go forward. I dont think any of us is whinning, it is just a change from what it use to be. The change is being enforced by the ODNR that is what is so ironic. It doesnt even come from the AEP people. I think that is why it is so confusing. I think everyone in our group of people that make the trip every year are very thankful that it is still Free and and still a place for us to camp and carry on the tradition that our Grandparents started.


----------



## E72 (Apr 4, 2009)

Invest in a deer cart, pack your stuff in on that.


----------



## JDBassSlayer (Apr 8, 2008)

That sounds like a great idea. I have a cart used for hauling fire wood with bicycle-type wheels that would be perfect for packing it in (most places). Thanks for the tip. I just figured I was going to have to get a backpack frame or something similar.


----------



## FLT_TUBE_JNKY (Jun 6, 2006)

You guys are way over thinking this. Just get a couple straps for your tube and make it your back pack. I have a round tube and I just hang it on top of my head and start walking.


----------



## maggot (Apr 12, 2008)

Why not just hang glide in from about 20,000 feet with all ur stuff attached to the glider? Fishin gear, float tube, grill, picnic basket, checkered table cloth and make a day of it. Then get picked up by helicopter. Easy as 1 2 3.


----------



## BBANKS (Mar 31, 2008)

Wow thats an impressive idea! Even the picnic Basket part of it is wonderful. How much you think that would cost to be flown in and dropped off? I am in! Maybe we can use the Reinersville Helicoptor to do it with.


----------



## maggot (Apr 12, 2008)

BBANKS said:


> Wow thats an impressive idea! Even the picnic Basket part of it is wonderful. How much you think that would cost to be flown in and dropped off? I am in! Maybe we can use the Reinersville Helicoptor to do it with.


Sorry...the Reinersville helicopter is booked through 2012 but if I get a cancelation I'll be sure to let you know.


----------



## JDBassSlayer (Apr 8, 2008)

We have already tried the helicopter thing. We called them in and they said the closest pond they could get us to was the one next to the hospital in Marietta. I'm thinking an ultralight would be our best bet. I didn't see any signs that prohibit flying machines


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Signs or no signs all I know is I am heading down in 1 day for the weekend and plan on fishing where ever I want. Part of the fun is the hike in anyways, I might just fillet them at the pond to reduce the load on the way out. Now is the time to stock the freezer with gill fillets. I hope everyone catches fish this weekend.


----------



## JDBassSlayer (Apr 8, 2008)

Good luck Squid-
Hope you have a great weekend. Probably will be plenty of folks there. The only thing better than a pan full of gills is another one. Have fun!


----------



## maggot (Apr 12, 2008)

squid_1 said:


> Signs or no signs all I know is I am heading down in 1 day for the weekend and plan on fishing where ever I want. Part of the fun is the hike in anyways, I might just fillet them at the pond to reduce the load on the way out. Now is the time to stock the freezer with gill fillets. I hope everyone catches fish this weekend.


Yeah...thats the spirit....ignore all the signs and rules and just go where ever you damn well please....hope ya get arrested and get a big fat fine to boot. Attitudes like yours are what are responsible for all the signs in the first place. I suggest if ya don't wanna play by the rules....just stay home!!


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Dude...pls read post again. I am on foot. I don't drive off the main roads and the signs say NO hunting NOT no trespassing and the other signs that all the locals violate are the NO motor vehicles beyond this point. On top of that if it is not Restricted I can and will go where ever I want.


----------



## BBANKS (Mar 31, 2008)

maggot said:


> Yeah...thats the spirit....ignore all the signs and rules and just go where ever you damn well please....hope ya get arrested and get a big fat fine to boot. Attitudes like yours are what are responsible for all the signs in the first place. I suggest if ya don't wanna play by the rules....just stay home!!


The signs say no Vehicles beyond this point. It says nothing about NO hiking like Squid was talking about doing. That is what they want you to do, is hike to the ponds so you dont tear up the land anymore. So that is what we will be doing. Obeying there rules.


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Thanks BB. It's not that there are signs, it's what they say on them.


----------



## BBANKS (Mar 31, 2008)

squid_1 said:


> Thanks BB. It's not that there are signs, it's what they say on them.


Good luck to ya this weekend! I wish i was going with ya. Maybe make it back down in a month or so. Catch a bunch!


----------



## JDBassSlayer (Apr 8, 2008)

Squid-
We expect a full report when you return to civilization.
JD


----------



## FLT_TUBE_JNKY (Jun 6, 2006)

Was down last weekend when ODNR stop by to say hi and and I got to see this. Will anser questions by PM.


----------



## basmuskyanglr (Jul 28, 2008)

Hope you guys do well down there, my dad said last week the ponds were muddy, even the ones that are generally clear all the time. I'll wait until June when the bass will start to feed again. As for taking in float tubes, I use two straps and a big safety pin to carry it on my back like a back pack, just be carefull of the briars along the trails, been doing it for years. As for the deer cart, too much except you can put your boat on it and wheel it in to a good pond. Hope to be down there soon to get my key and ring back from my X girlfriend and do some fishing. If you guys see a black S-10 ZR2 with a Marine sticker on the back window stop and say hi, I might take you in to some good ponds if your up to the hike.


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

How many of the ponds have boat ramps? I noticed the picture on AEP's web site with the Hooked on fishing event. What number is Hook lake?


----------



## seOHangler (Jul 17, 2007)

Those pictures are from when the ohio dnr gets fish out of the bigger ponds/ lakes for the Hooked on fishing event. They do this every year.

Hook Lake is for children up to 18 years old only.


----------



## FLT_TUBE_JNKY (Jun 6, 2006)

seOHangler said:


> Those pictures are from when the ohio dnr gets fish out of the bigger ponds/ lakes for the Hooked on fishing event. They do this every year.
> 
> Hook Lake is for children up to 18 years old only.


Nice try, but you are wrong. Hooked on fishing fish come from the wilds is my understanding. The fish in my pic were released back to the pond they came from.


----------



## sgofish (Apr 12, 2004)

These fish may come from the Wilds now, but, a couple years ago I was on a pond with a cousin and around the corner came the ONDR boat with all the trappings for collecting the fish. As they came past, we asked if it was for the Derby and they said yes. There were some "REALLY" nice fish there too.


----------



## Networthy (Dec 22, 2008)

I have a buddy who lives real close to campsite C, he is friends with a few odnr and aep people, and the fish have come from both wilds and aep. I was down last weekend and some kids caught a couple over six was the rumor going around.


----------



## seOHangler (Jul 17, 2007)

FLT_TUBE_JNKY said:


> Nice try, but you are wrong. Hooked on fishing fish come from the wilds is my understanding. The fish in my pic were released back to the pond they came from.


They have stocked some of the hooked on fishing from AEP Ponds for the last few years. Trust me.


----------



## gf319804 (Mar 6, 2007)

I'm gonna make an attempt to derail this post, but only just slightly. Last week I was fishing in the general area of Campsite K, and had a plane fly over relatively low to the ground. The plane had "Pipeline Patrol" written across it's underside. Anybody know what this plane is? Is it the plane used by the DNR to monitor the off-limit property, and tresspassers, or is it used for something else (I dunno, Pipeline Patrol maybe). Anyone else seen this thing?


----------



## Networthy (Dec 22, 2008)

I believe that they are checking for natural gas or other piped gas leaks. How did you do in the Campsite K area, and bass?


----------



## gf319804 (Mar 6, 2007)

Networthy said:


> How did you do in the Campsite K area, and bass?


Caught around 30 or so bass on Saturday, with the biggest being 15", most around 12". Fished again Tuesday, and the bite was slow, but managed a dozen, with two fat females at 17" and 18".


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Well finally made it home. We ended up with approx 150 bluegill over the 3 day period most were in the 8-9 inch range. Did run into Reinersville for that flea market on Sat. and wondered around for awhile, tons of guns and even more junk. The guy running the parking lot was the money maker at that event. As for the plane.. they are putting in that natural gas pipeline, it passes just west of Chandlersville you can't miss it, about 150 yards wide with nothing but dirt I also saw it further south by Blue Rock.


----------

